# Do Not Adopt/Do Not Rescue Postings



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't think we really have it well written out - we do not want those posted on the board. 

If you have one that you think is pertinent to this board, you can just post with the topic Do Not Adopt or Do Not Rescue (and state, region or nationwide if nationwide), and ask people to contact you by PM for more information. 

We also allow posting of newspaper articles in the Do You Know Where That Dog is Going post - which everyone is recommended to read. Do You Know Where That Dog is Going?w/Rhaya's Post (







1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)

Thanks!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hm... I'm confused, why would one post a Do Not Rescue/Adopt thread?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well for one, to warn others of a person who hoards, or adopts dogs to flip or abuse...
I wish the DNA's were listed, it would have saved several dogs heartache because those that have helped or shown support to an abuser( who disguises themselves as compassionate) would have known better.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> Hm... I'm confused, why would one post a Do Not Rescue/Adopt thread?


I'm guessing you are thinking they are referring to "Do not adopt this dog" etc. 

It's referencing a do not adopt list that circulates to rescues to help keep known hoarders, abusers, etc from adopting more pets.

IE: Jane Smith the nice 60 yr old single retired woman adopts a dog from rescue ABC and it dies due to neglect. She tells rescue XYZ the dog died of old age, they don't do a thorough background and vet reference, so they adopt her out another dog....if rescue ABC had knowledge of the death, they could put Jane on the do not adopt list so XYZ would know not to adopt a dog to her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Ohhhh ok that makes more sense. I thought the post would be about a particular pet... I searched the most warped parts of my brain but couldn't think of anything.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, like this dog is a real jerk! Do not adopt or rescue, he will pee on you and take your friends, and use your credit card! Thank you for the smile!!!!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

*Animal abuser registries NY & SC*

This came across a dog law newsletter/group I subscribe to ([email protected]). It focuses on NY but also includes national or other state laws that effect dogs and dog ownership. I'm sure other states have similar yahoo (or other sites) groups. 

ANIMAL ABUSER REGISTRIES

A bill to establish an animal abuser registry has been prefiled by New York
Assemblymember Deborah Glick (D, 66). A299 was filed 1/5/2011 and referred
to Agriculture.

South Carolina Senators Jake Knotts (R, 23) and Danny Verdin (R, 9) prefiled similar legislation. S226 was prefiled 12/08/10 and referred to the Senate Committee on Judiciary.

Both bills establish statewide registries with community notification
requirements. The registries function like sex offender registries,
requiring convicted animal abusers to register personal information with
local law enforcement. Sheriff's departments will be required to maintain
registry, notify all residents, schools, businesses, and animal shelters
within half-mile radius of the abuser's residence. State law enforcement
divisions must maintain the information in a database for 15 years and have it available online. 

Attempts to enact animal abuser registries have been unsuccessful in Rhode Island, Colorado, Tennessee, Louisiana, and California. Louisiana Fiscal Office concluded the registry would cost $46,000 to implement and $126,000 over five years for very few offenders. The Fiscal Office added that only 5 offenders were currently incarcerated at state facilities for crimes against animals included in the proposed legislation. 

Some states have already come under criticism for requiring registration and community notification for an ever-expanding list of offenses. The
effectiveness of registries has also come under scrutiny. A federally funded study by the New Jersey Department of Corrections found that registries and notification did not reduce the number of new offenses or new victims. The study also noted that costs associated with the initial implementation as well as ongoing expenditures continue to grow over time.

Establishing animal abuser registries is a campaign of the California-based
Animal Legal Defense Fund (ALDF) whose mission is to advance the interests of nonhuman animals through the legal system and expand the boundaries of animal law.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh wow, interesting. And there's Pet-Abuse.Com - Home


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Yeah, like this dog is a real jerk! Do not adopt or rescue, he will pee on you and take your friends, and use your credit card! Thank you for the smile!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

An old DNA nemesis has resurfaced. If you want more details please PM me - I cannot post here.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting thread!


----------

